
Ask HN: How do you prepare for a coffee meeting with a potential employer? - throwawaysinger
In a few days, I&#x27;ll be meeting a CTO of a 20 person startup for coffee. While their offering is an enterprise product, I liked the product and cold-emailed him seeking the position. Given that this is the first time I&#x27;m meeting a potential employer not over a phone interview or an office tour, what should I expect ?
======
__d
Same as for any important meeting: get a decent sleep, arrive on time, look
appropriate, behave well, and (I guess you're doing this bit) have the content
prepared.

The advantages of meeting over a coffee are that it is quick, you're on
roughly neutral territory, and there's an opportunity to feel things out
enough to decide whether it's worth taking things to the next level both
personally and technically.

Being able to concisely describe what you've done in the past, what you'd like
to do in future, and why you approached the firm should cover the bulk of the
work content. Having an opinion on related technology issues is good, and I
usually ask semi-random questions outside of work stuff too, just to get a
feel for the person: nothing too controversial, but just conversational. Even
if you're interested in a purely technology role, demonstrating that you can
talk to strangers doesn't hurt.

It could be a little as 15-20 minutes; it could last for hours. Be ready for
either. CTOs are usually very busy people, so get to your points and don't
waffle.

Try to pay, but don't insist. Thank the person for their time. Send a followup
thank-you email (and do anything else you said you would too).

Good luck!

------
telebone_man
They want to meet with you because of what you said in your e-mail. So bring
evidence to substantiate what you wrote.

I'm not sure what you meant by "While their offering is an enterprise product,
I liked the product and cold-emailed him seeking the position".

Maybe I'm reading to much into it. But you sound despondent about the prospect
about working with an enterprise product.

If that is the case, remember, a job works both ways. It's not fair on
yourself or the employer to work for something you're not truly enthusiastic
about.

Good luck!

------
JSeymourATL
> what should I expect ?

Expect two peers talking shop about the industry. Most likely it will be
surface level stuff. Be prepared if conversation goes deep. A lot of guys like
the informality of coffee chats hoping to foster a more genial conversation.
Expect that he is going to size you up on potential cultural/team fit.

You can craft a great meeting by expressing genuine interest in him as an
individual. Read his profile, look for points of connection. Ask: What were
the attractors for him to join the company? What are some of the priorities
he's facing now? Where are they struggling?

------
pratik136
Expect nothing more than your standard initial phone call. In fact, the
advantages of a coffee meet are way higher than a call. They are probably
going to be equally awkward at the beginning, unless they have done such
coffee sessions before, in which case they will simply lead you.

